# Passport photos - please help



## tom.ganc (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there
I have little problem here. I have my little home studio and I just had customer asking me about passport photos. I have no idea how much should I charge for them. I don't have any printers so I need to go to my local lab to print them out. 
Help please

Many thanks


----------



## c0ps (Jul 18, 2009)

I just had passport photos done. Here in canada they cost me $6.00 per and you need 2 photos each.


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 18, 2009)

Tom, where abouts in manchester are you based! im from manchester but live in athens!


----------



## ryyback (Jul 18, 2009)

CoPS-As far as I know here in Canada, you can do the photos yourself.
As for pricing, Walmrt does them for around $9 for 2 I believe.
So between $6-$10 and you should be good I would think?


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, passport photos are something that's done on the cheap. (In fact, I kinda associate passport photos with cheapiness. Keep in mind your reputation.) You aren't going to make much money from it at all. Most places I've been to have provided four photos of standard size.

If you go ahead with it, be sure to read the requirements of a passport photo in the UK *very* carefully. Any deviation from the rules will result in the photo being worthless to the consumer.


----------



## KmH (Jul 18, 2009)

+1 very strict requirements for passport photo's.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, Passport photos have less strict requirements that I thought.  Less strict than a green card...

(Hmmm...  Just googled it.  Green card requirements have changed.  They now match passport requirements.  You don't have to show the ear anymore.)


----------



## kyen (Jul 18, 2009)

wow $6-$9 for 2 passport pictures! Blacks photography is charging $20


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 18, 2009)

Weird. I think I paid $14 at L&S.


----------



## ryyback (Jul 19, 2009)

kyen said:


> wow $6-$9 for 2 passport pictures! Blacks photography is charging $20


 

Yup, loss leaders-


----------



## Grace Mendoza (Jul 19, 2009)

KmH said:


> +1 very strict requirements for passport photo's.


 
Yup, I second that. And reputation wise, you don't want to be the one remembered as the "passport photo" go-to person. I remember when my own family member asked me if I could do a passport photo and I responded with a really long response to try to explain that I am not that kind of photographer. Unless that's what you're aiming for, then by all means.

Best wishes,

Grace


----------



## tom.ganc (Jul 21, 2009)

ThornleyGroves said:


> Tom, where abouts in manchester are you based! im from manchester but live in athens!



Hi
I'm based in Wythenshave area

Thanks for all answers anyway. I've got customer sorted now.
Tom


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Jul 21, 2009)

tom.ganc said:


> ThornleyGroves said:
> 
> 
> > Tom, where abouts in manchester are you based! im from manchester but live in athens!
> ...



ahh i was born in whythenshawe hospital, i'm from Hale


----------



## tom.ganc (Jul 21, 2009)

ThornleyGroves said:


> tom.ganc said:
> 
> 
> > ThornleyGroves said:
> ...



Hi
So we live quite "next door" I would say.


----------

